# (CAN) NMH GMH Chocolate stud dog, EIC CNM clear



## Alain (Dec 9, 2005)

Hello everyone,

NMH GMH Riveblanche Toby Kitt MH

OFA hip good LR-148095G29M-PI
OFA elbow normal LR-EL45431M87-VPI
CERF eye normal 
CNM clear LR-CNM09-476-M-PIV
EIC clear. D09-035685
Pra Optigen: normal 

Great conformation, great musculation, powerfull, 75 ponder, large head, big bone, very dark chocolate, great marker. Love to please, great attitude with other dogs.
A great hunting partner for the past 7 years. Extremely well balance dog. 
Proven stud dog, litter 7-9-10-11-10-13- 9 pups.

Please for more information, email at [email protected]
Regards

Alain Jetté
AJTOP RETRIEVER
www.ajtop.com


----------

